# Lowrider Wallpaper



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

dont know if this is posted in the correct forum, but lets see what you got. Im looking for some new ideas. :biggrin:


heres what im using from the one and only Mr Eric Howard. :biggrin: 

Car by GM, Improved by Mr. Matt Crabtree. :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

if i see a pic that fresh i change it so mine doesnt stay the same for long


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2010, 07:25 AM~16177883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2010, 07:25 AM~16177883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

nice topic.,,.......


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Jan 3 2010, 05:23 PM~16172323
> *dont know if this is posted in the correct forum, but lets see what you got.  Im looking for some new ideas.  :biggrin:
> heres what im using from the one and only Mr Eric Howard.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


anyone know what that color is called?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 5 2010, 06:12 PM~16194521
> *anyone know what that color is called?
> *



get at Mattdogg on here.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2010, 07:25 AM~16177883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Jan 5 2010, 06:32 PM~16194756
> *get at Mattdogg on here.
> *


I might just do that. I ordered my paint but it don't get here till Friday, so I'm gettin cold feet on if its gonna look right or fugly ass hell


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 5 2010, 06:40 PM~16194862
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice....got that in color?


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 5 2010, 08:40 PM~16194862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jan 5 2010, 08:11 PM~16196180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Jan 7 2010, 08:16 PM~16219856
> *nice....got that in color?
> *


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 8 2010, 06:38 PM~16229939
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq1nl23r

Still cant post image, JUST DIRECT LINK....


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

my wallpaper


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2010, 11:25 PM~16177883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 9 2010, 08:11 AM~16235034
> *my wallpaper
> 
> 
> ...



is it coming or going??


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Some of mine...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 9 2010, 08:11 AM~16235034
> *my wallpaper
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

keeps me motivated and horny


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

wat i had . :cheesy: 










and what i have now. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ive seen this one in person.









lovin the 58


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 10 2010, 08:29 PM~16244296
> *
> *


coming. got it all the way from texas just before x-mas


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 12 2010, 03:20 AM~16258838
> *wat i had . :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


change it back already :yes:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

My lowrider wallpaper


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

At home








At work


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 10 2010, 01:26 PM~16245273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

heres my new wallpaper....


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 9 2010, 08:11 AM~16235034
> *my wallpaper
> 
> 
> ...


OH DAMN! :wow:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

just a nice 63 i saw on here


----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jan 21 2010, 10:17 PM~16371291
> *just a nice 63 i saw on here
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats my new screen saver


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree+Jan 21 2010, 10:17 PM~16371291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies glad you like the ride. :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Thats mine!!!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

:wow: Yum :wow: Yum :wow: Yum :wow: Yum :wow: Yum :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 06:20 PM~16258838
> *wat i had . :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf. howed that get up? i thought i put a pic of some model on here. not an anime scketch. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 25 2010, 03:28 PM~16406776
> *wtf.  howed that get up?  i thought i put a pic of some model on here. not an anime scketch. :0
> *


If you used tinypic,they reuse their space on there.
they delete old pics after awhile


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jan 23 2010, 02:05 PM~16386150
> *Thats mine!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: best one yet


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

HERE IS MINE!!!!!!!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

my fav ass (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 26 2010, 01:58 PM~16417854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

My homie MikeS took this pic of my other homie Mike's deuce. Makes for a nice wallpaper.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

heres mine it was my uncles car b4 he passed 
R.I.P. Carlos


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jan 26 2010, 03:10 PM~16418588
> *heres mine it was my uncles car b4 he passed
> R.I.P. Carlos
> 
> ...



RIP..does it have any hydros


----------



## Def-Dee (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 13 2010, 01:03 PM~16278689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 26 2010, 01:58 PM~16417854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

New one


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jan 23 2010, 02:05 PM~16386150
> *Thats mine!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badmouth (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## badmouth (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jan 23 2010, 02:05 PM~16386150
> *Thats mine!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Ass... hella tyte ride!!!


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)




----------



## badmouth (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## badmouth (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 5 2010, 09:33 PM~16194768
> *
> *


those two need to get their ass off the freakin car


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Your pictures are really nice, they are indeed ideal as wallpapers. But I wonder if the shark picture counts.. lol


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 8 2010, 01:37 PM~16227464
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice ass pics in here. good topic too!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 3 2010, 10:38 PM~16507047
> *nice ass pics in here. good topic too!
> *



agreed. now im thinkin i shouldve started the "Ass and Rides" Forum. :biggrin: 


sounds like a good idea to me! :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 21 2010, 06:36 PM~16368226
> *heres my new wallpaper....
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKEN NICE HOMMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badmouth_@Feb 2 2010, 04:25 PM~16491327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE-TRUTH (Jun 10, 2009)

:guns: :machinegun: :loco: :burn:


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

Nice idea!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 12 2010, 04:27 AM~16591364
> *Hi,
> 
> Nice idea!
> *


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Chevrolet Steering


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 12 2010, 09:36 AM~16592532
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this one should be called ass in the grass... :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

I stole Kutty's for the moment :cheesy:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 PM~16267228
> *
> At work
> 
> ...


Where did this used to be?? love them old industrial buildings


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badmouth_@Feb 2 2010, 11:48 AM~16488732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## listoB (Nov 17, 2010)

old thread ....but fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 26 2011, 12:27 PM~19703464
> *old thread ....but fuck it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 26 2011, 12:27 PM~19703464
> *old thread ....but fuck it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## silent1503 (Sep 3, 2008)

i change backgrounds like every week or 2 heres what it is this week :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

COURTESY OF STREETLOW MAG...A BONNIE N CLYDE THANG....








:nicoderm:


----------



## silent1503 (Sep 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jan 26 2011, 05:56 PM~19705580
> *COURTESY OF STREETLOW MAG...A BONNIE N CLYDE THANG....
> 
> 
> ...


   
:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 26 2011, 12:27 PM~19703464
> *old thread ....but fuck it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 28 2011, 11:17 AM~19722436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good choice homie!!!   I shot that one! :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 17 2010, 05:05 AM~16638178
> *I stole Kutty's for the moment  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 17 2010, 05:05 AM~16638178
> *I stole Kutty's for the moment  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by silent1503_@Jan 26 2011, 04:32 PM~19705346
> *i change backgrounds like every week or 2 heres what it is this week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 13 2010, 03:03 PM~16278689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass pic!


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 28 2011, 08:07 PM~19725615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x9676879909846768


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2011, 02:33 PM~19723819
> *good choice homie!!!     I shot that one!  :thumbsup:
> *


good eye then brutha! that shit been on my computer for about 6 months and i still like lookin at it  :h5:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badmouth_@Feb 2 2010, 09:29 AM~16487668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more of this car?


----------



## Dr. Gloss (Nov 15, 2010)

:biggrin: 




























:wow:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jan 26 2011, 05:56 PM~19705580
> *COURTESY OF STREETLOW MAG...A BONNIE N CLYDE THANG....
> 
> 
> ...


HERES THE 1 I'M USIN RITE NOW








:biggrin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's what I'm using on my phone


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badmouth_@Feb 2 2010, 11:48 AM~16488732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this one is a keeper :thumbsup:


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 05:23 PM~16480182
> *New one
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

wtf.......ttt


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

View attachment 437968


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Firefly said:


> My homie MikeS took this pic of my other homie Mike's deuce. Makes for a nice wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

ragtopman63 said:


>


Nice Pix!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------

